# Diamond Piranha Coloration?



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Do the so called diamond variants of Serrasalmus Rhombeus keep their glittery appearance as they reach adulthood? Or do they change pure black like the Peruvian variety?
THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. Also any pictures of some large diamond Rhoms would be great.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

usually what you see is what you get. the so called diamonds will keep their shiny scales as they mature so its not something they grow out of it its more something they grow into.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

frantzml1982 said:


> Do the so called diamond variants of Serrasalmus Rhombeus keep their glittery appearance as they reach adulthood? Or do they change pure black like the Peruvian variety?
> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. Also any pictures of some large diamond Rhoms would be great.


Yeah they do, this gold diamond rhom use to be mine here are a few pics. It all depends on the individual, some develope glittery scale so they are labled diamond rhoms as a marketing scheme and some rhoms only develope little to no diamond scales at all. If they do by chance have diamond scales they keep them for life. Hope I helped.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I've read many times in this forum that Peruvian Rhoms always take on a flat gray or charcoal color as they mature. Is this always the case or can a rhom from just about any region, for instance Peru, take on the shiny diamond effect? Or is the diamond coloration distinct to a specific region?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RiptideRush said:


> I've read many times in this forum that Peruvian Rhoms always take on a flat gray or charcoal color as they mature. Is this always the case or can a rhom from just about any region, for instance Peru, take on the shiny diamond effect? Or is the diamond coloration distinct to a specific region?


I would say the spangling on the fish is distinct to different variants within the species. I think you could have more then one variant in different regions of SA. So Peru may have more then one S. rhombeus variant living in the same river.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is my old Blue Diamond at 11"


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Now, does that mean that if its a "Diamond Rhom" that it wont get really black...or will it get black with shimmering scales?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

No it doesn't mean that, colour in rhoms differ depending on strain and location. They have really black blue diamonds on Aquascape, Also ask JP to see his.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

well i was going to buy a rhom he has a gold diamond and a non diamond should i go with the gold?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

andymellon4 said:


> well i was going to buy a rhom he has a gold diamond and a non diamond should i go with the gold?


Gold diamond is better if your looking for somthing more flashy, I have a 4.5 inch gold diamond right now beautiful piranha. Also the whole rhom/diamond complex is confusing, I asked everyone on this site the same question when i wanted to get mine. So diamond is what I say.







good luck and congrats if you get one man.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Sylar_92 said:


> No it doesn't mean that, colour in rhoms differ depending on strain and location. They have really black blue diamonds on Aquascape, Also ask JP to see his.










thats my rhom now lol he he he not that this pic does any justice to it but here you go since he was mentioned in the thread.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't touch my Blue diamond gold macs. Or my diamond red bellies.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

trolling for lawls i see


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> No it doesn't mean that, colour in rhoms differ depending on strain and location. They have really black blue diamonds on Aquascape, Also ask JP to see his.










thats my rhom now lol he he he not that this pic does any justice to it but here you go since he was mentioned in the thread.
[/quote]

Excuse me BRAH. My rhom.










"True Diamond" Rhoms are Peruvian rhoms.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i still haven't received the payment JZ lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

She's sleeping. Come now.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on what you like, some likes diamondm some like jet blak, some just like any rhom.
Personally I found diamond to be more of a looker but thats just me.
Since others already posted pics of my old Ares, I'll post some pix of my other diamond so you have more pix to compare to.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Can't touch my Blue diamond gold macs. Or my diamond red bellies.


lol!!!!!!!!!! i forgot about my purple diamond reds post!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ha they think I'm playn or trolln. Lmao! That's fine we can leave it at that. I don't wanna hurt anyones feel-bads.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

frantzml1982 said:


> Do the so called diamond variants of Serrasalmus Rhombeus keep their glittery appearance as they reach adulthood? Or do they change pure black like the Peruvian variety?
> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. Also any pictures of some large diamond Rhoms would be great.


Well, as others have alreay stated, the diamonds do keep their glittery appearance when they mature into adulthood hence the term "diamond" rhom.....Here is my former black diamond rhom that I raised from dime sized and the one fish that I still regret selling to this day!..







IMO, the best looking fish on this site!...the most fantastic colors you've ever seen...purple, sky blue, silver, gold, etc!..He had more bling on him than Lil' Wayne!...







click on pics for better quality and resolution!

View attachment 199430


View attachment 199431


View attachment 199432


View attachment 199433


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Great pics everyone


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

diamonds are too flashy. I like the "stealth" look.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree diamond rhoms are like a silverback gorilla coated in glitter. The two dont match very well.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

From my experience in keeping them all, it's the more slender built glittery bastards known as the "diamonds" that are the least shy and are down right pretty not to mention obnoxious! I currently have a 9-10 inch gold diamond (gold? I think, I don't know anymore) that is off the charts insane! 
The big slate gray peruvians (and the like) are usually much more thicker bodied and relaxed in demeanor. But, are truly awesome to look at! I initially didn't think I would...but I think I love my current diamond rhom better than my former 14 inch Peruvian.


----------

